# Please help - R35 dead battery



## hairyaardvark (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello,

hope you can help ...

I've been away for a few days and have come back to find that my R35 has a completely dead battery - such that I can't use my electronic fob to even get into the car.

I got a call from Tracker whilst I was away warning of a 'drop in battery levels', which I just thought was a result of a natural droppage - but the battery is completely dead.

Because I can't get into the car, I can't lift the bonnet in order to try and rescue the battery via trickle charge.

Does anyone have any idea what I should do. My Nissan Assistance details are in the glovebox - so if anyone could let me know the number to call as well, that would be helpful

thanks a mill
David R


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

use the key in the fob to open the door

you will have to pull the door open

get another battery, mine lasts 3 to 4 weeks now


----------



## hairyaardvark (Feb 7, 2010)

OK thanks ... I guess I'm just being stupid but ..... how do I do that?
The electronic keyfob requires battery power from the car to work, it seems.

There is a little key that is part of the fob, sure. But where do I actually insert it? I can't see any little key holes underneath or behind the door handle ..... ?

cheers
David


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

I think the keyhole is behind the door handle so pull out the handle as if opening the door and you should see it. Because the battery is dead the window won't drop so be careful closing the door. If you slam it you might break the glass Some downward pressure on the door sill when closing should do it. Good luck.


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

Key hole is behind the door handle pull, use the end of the key to unscrew the little grub screw to reveal the keyhole.


----------



## hairyaardvark (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks guys, found it  
Battery was completely dead ..... but all now fixed and went out for a spin to charge it up


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

you will need more than one spin....


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

mickv said:


> I think the keyhole is behind the door handle so pull out the handle as if opening the door and you should see it. Because the battery is dead the window won't drop so be careful closing the door. If you slam it you might break the glass Some downward pressure on the door sill when closing should do it. Good luck.


Yep been there !!!!

You need to do what I have done with both my babies and get a trckle charger (Halfords £50-00) that monitors the battery and tops up the charge when needed! if you have an alarm + tracker on the car/s it will drain the battery within a week !! (mine do)


----------



## wilwak (Jun 3, 2013)

Just got my new GTR and intend using a CTEK maintenance charger on it.

I usually attach a permanent fly lead to the battery when i use a CTEK.

Any tips to make the small socket easily accessible rather than having to lift the bonnet every time?

My previous cars have always had batteries in the rear boot so access to the fly-lead socket has been really easy.

Many thanks

Andrew


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

wilwak said:


> Just got my new GTR and intend using a CTEK maintenance charger on it.
> 
> I usually attach a permanent fly lead to the battery when i use a CTEK.
> 
> ...


I found this a pain on mine!

Jump on eBay and get a 2.5 metre extension cable(£13), remove the battery and front slam panel shrouds and run it through the grill. The charging connected is a nice fit between one of the grill eyes! No more opening bonnet hassle anymore.

Si


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

Or just feed a shorter lead to the back of the bonnet.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Yellow top battery, don;t drive mine sometimes for 3 weeks fire it up and doesn't miss a beat.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Get yourself a ctek trickle charger buddy best money yourl ever spend it will recondition your battery and keep it maintained


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just to add you don't need to replace a battery just because its flat!!

Unless you like chucking money around of course.

Mines been flat loads of times, I just charge it up.


----------



## wilwak (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks All

I've fitted it today and managed to use Freds technique. It sits nicely at the back of the bonnet just below the windscreen wiper.

There's even a nice exit route from the plastic battery housing lid.

All works nicely.

Always good to know that battery will be 100% whenever i come to have a blast!

I'm going to have a look at Si's routing too. I already have a 2.5m cable in stock!

The Yellow Top battery tip is also noted. thx.


----------



## ossie cossie (Mar 5, 2012)

wilwak said:


> Thanks All
> 
> I've fitted it today and managed to use Freds technique. It sits nicely at the back of the bonnet just below the windscreen wiper.
> 
> ...



Just what i did, got the Ctek adapter with the flashing led light, bought 3 of them for all my cars.


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

wilwak said:


> Just got my new GTR and intend using a CTEK maintenance charger on it.
> 
> I usually attach a permanent fly lead to the battery when i use a CTEK.
> 
> ...


I bought the longer lead for my CTEK and I have the connector sticking through the radiator mesh at the front - you dont notice its there at all.
Means you dont have to open the bonnet I just have to take the rubber cap off of the connector and hook up. Very easy.


----------

